# دولاب الحفلات



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

*دولاب الحفلات* 

سلام لكم ​انا كان لي اقتراح واتمنى منكم مشاركتي فيه بارائكم و لي طلب من المسئولين عن المنتدى انهم يتبنوا هذا الاقتراح ويقوموا بتطويره بما يتناسب مع المنتدى ​الاقتراح هو دولاب المناسبات الكنسية ​و كل مفهوم الاقتراح هو انه في الاجتماعات الخدمية بالكنيسة بها احتفالات بالمناسبات ونطلب من كل عضو المشاركة باقتراح بفقرة او برنامج معين او اسكتش او معلومة تقدم بهذا الحفل تتناسب مع موضوع الحفل 
يعني مثلا اقتراح بفقرة معينة في حفلة عيد القيامة المجيد باجتماع الشباب مثلا والاقتراح ده يكون فقرة او اسكتش معلومة مسرحية او حتى عجبته حاجة اتعملت في اجتماعه يعرضها برده في الدولاب ده او شاف فقرة في الدولاب عجبتوا وليه اقتراح بتطوير الفكرة دي يعرض فكرة كيفية تطويرها 
الغرض من الدولاب ده ان ممكن تخدم اجتماعك والاجتماعات التانية بالكنائس المختلفة باقتراحك ده ويبقى في تبادل افكار ومشاركة واكيد مثلا لو اخدت فقرة حلوة من الدولاب وعرضها في كنيستك اكيد هايكونوا فرحانين بيك وبخدمتك معاهم حتى ولو مكنتش خادم 
انا اسف الموضوع طويل فعلا وحاولت اقلل من الكلام فيه بس ماينفعش لانه بجد موضوع كبير 
واشكركم لقراءة الموضوع ده 
سلام​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

فكرة حلوة يانيرمين
بس ممكن يكون موضوع يتحط في قسم مناسب
ويكون الموضوع متجدد ومثبت من قبل مشرف القسم
ويتحط ليه فهرس في الاول
ربنا يعوض تعبك وفكرتك​


----------



## جنيين (26 مايو 2009)

فعلا فكرة حلوة هتفيدى وتستفيدى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*مستنين الموضوع نزلية وكلنا هنشارك فيه ​*


----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

فكرة حلوة قوووووي يانرمين هتفيدنا جدا 
ياريت بجد تنزلي الموضوع واحنا هنشارك معاكي 
ربنا يدبر
​


----------

